# DMG - Preparation of testing solution as well as technique



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2018)

Can anyone share the method of preparation of DMG solution with water, as well as how one actually uses it to test?


----------



## anachronism (Feb 9, 2018)

I prepare mine with IPA Sno.

4metals has a good way of doing it with water and lye.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 9, 2018)

It works OK making it with Lye or alcohol or just water. I've done all 3. It's definitely a pain to make it with water. You're very limited as to the strength and it takes forever to make it right, but, it always seemed to me that the water solution was more sensitive than the others and the precipitate seems different, in a more distinct way. I find the alcohol solution the worst. Making DMG test solution is about the only thing I can think of that I follow Hoke on, to the letter.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 9, 2018)

I only make a little at a time because a little goes a long way. Add 0.10 grams DMG to 10 ml. hot distilled water. Keep it hot and stir/swirl often for a long time. It will not all dissolve. Let it cool and filter the solution into a dropper bottle.

To test for palladium, add a drop or two to the suspect solution. A canary yellow precipitate indicates Pd.

To test for nickel, add ammonia to the sample to be tested, then add a few drops of DMG. A pink/red precipitate indicates Ni.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks gents! Now I just need to find my dmg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 9, 2018)

For the method of using lye to dissolve DMG, just check
http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/DMG

Göran


----------

